# 1300 gram or less clinchers under $1000. Discuss



## jmrachek (Jul 28, 2007)

I am looking for a pair of clinchers will be an everyday wheelset for fast group rides, centuries w/ lots of climbing (and decending) and occasional races that are dependable. I weigh 155-165 depending on the time of year. I am open to factory or handbuilt wheels.


----------



## aforst (Jan 2, 2009)

alchemy orc/elf combo with stans alpha ztr 340 road rim.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

The Alchemy orc/elf hubs are definitely a good, lightweight option for hubs and their design will keep a wheelset with lightweight rims laterally stiffer than with other hubs. For rims you can also go with the Kinlin XR-200 in a 24f/28r or 20f/28r. The weight will be about 1354 grams with White Industries hubs and 24/28 CX-Ray spokes, and 1295 grams with the Alchemy hubs.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

you might score a Reynolds MV32UL for that. 1320 grams.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

1330 grams for $500, not a bad compromise.

http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2&Itemid=10


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

The DT swiss calculator indicates a 240 non-radial front (20h) with a 240 rear (24h) + aerolites + Stans Alpha 340's would weigh 1226 before rim tape....and would probably be under $1000.00


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

a set of Nimble Flys or Spiders might do it. check out http://www.nimble.net/


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

strathconaman said:


> The DT swiss calculator indicates a 240 non-radial front (20h) with a 240 rear (24h) + aerolites + Stans Alpha 340's would weigh 1226 before rim tape....and would probably be under $1000.00


I think 240s are good hubs, but for a low spoke count with light rims, there may be better options with a rear hub that has a better flange geometry, and the Alchemy hub mentioned above is probably the best candidate..


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

For the love of God, stay away from the Nimble products. I have never ever ever built on such low quality rims (the Spider in particular). I built up one set that came back with cracks at every single spoke hole. I am surprised it was even rideable at that point. I tried to get Nimble to warranty but no reply yet (still waiting 5 months later). They are a terrible company with a terrible product that isn't even worth looking at. 
Regarding wheels, I would have to stand behind Valleys suggestion. Even though you will be slightly above 1300 g, it will still be a very responsive, snappy wheel.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

valleycyclist said:


> I think 240s are good hubs, but for a low spoke count with light rims, there may be better options with a rear hub that has a better flange geometry, and the Alchemy hub mentioned above is probably the best candidate..


Sorry. I am a campy man. The flange spacing on the 240s is just normal for me.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Reynolds MV32 UL C rims
Alchemy hubs
Aerolite sokes
Pillar internal nipples

That would build to around 1270 grams, and they would be dependable and race worthy wheels, and moderately stiff. That said they'd be no where near you budget. In order to get that weight in a clincher and have everything you want you'll need light and strong rims, which are all very expensive. You could get that weight at that price, but at the expense of durability and stiffness. If you are willing to go mid 1300g range you'll get significantly better wheels. Personally I still would not consider them race worthy. I have a 1470 gram set of Kinlin 27's built on alchemy hubs laced 20/24. They are pretty good and very durable, but stiffness is still lacking and they will rub the blocks when climbing or sprinting.


----------



## roadie75 (Jan 19, 2011)

You could get your LBS to build this set:
Rims: Stans ZTR Alpha 340
Spokes: 24 front Sapim bladed, 28 rear
Nipples: Alloy
Hubs: American Classic
Lacing pattern: front, radial, rear, cross 2
Weight: 1,185.4, according to prowheelbuilder.com
However this may be too light. You will feel the wheels flexing and they will need to be trued more often.

Increase the spoke count to 28 cross two and 32 cross three in the rear an the weight goes to 1251 grams. 

Go to White Industries Hubs and go to about 1400 grams.

So long as you keep your spoke count above 28, you should be fine.

Factory build wheels can be great, until you break a spoke or need to send the wheel back for service. If you go the factory route, go Mavic, they are really tough. Krysirum Elite are your best shot, because they are more comfortable than the Krysirum Sl wheelset.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

jmrachek said:


> I am looking for a pair of clinchers will be an everyday wheelset for fast group rides, centuries w/ lots of climbing (and decending) and occasional races that are dependable. I weigh 155-165 depending on the time of year. I am open to factory or handbuilt wheels.


Might as well drop down to 1190g, with Alchemy hubs, Stan's 340 rims, CX-Rays, 18f 24r. The hubs are solid, but the build would be "light". If you are hard on equipment you might go to 20f and 28r for an additional 30g.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

> 1330 grams for $500, not a bad compromise.
> 
> http://bikesoul.com/2009/index.php?o...id=2&Itemid=10


These Soul's look very interesting. What's the word on this company...anyone ride these?


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

mmcycle10 said:


> These Soul's look very interesting. What's the word on this company...anyone ride these?


Soul Bike gets consistently good reviews. A search (here, bikeforums, weightweenies) will turn up lots of information. The guy who runs it is very friendly and dedicated to bicycling.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Bacana said:


> Soul Bike gets consistently good reviews. A search (here, bikeforums, weightweenies) will turn up lots of information. The guy who runs it is very friendly and dedicated to bicycling.


If the Soul wheels have good reviews that you can trust, then that seems like a possible option. You just don't know where the hubs, spokes, and rims really come from since they are all rebranded. Hubs are one area where money can be saved, and if money is a concern (not really with a $1k budget) then Novatec hubs are a reputable made in Taiwan hub that can be considered to significantly lower the wheelset cost. And if aerodynamics is not a concern, which seems to be the case with this wheelset, then Sapim Laser spokes can be used instead of CX-Ray spokes to lower the cost even more.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Williams Wheels*

I would put a pair of Williams 1260 gram carbon clinchers on my short list










http://www.williamscycling.com/20cc/20cc.html

This link shows the wheels are on sale for $999.00 (reg $1699.00)!

https://williamscycling.3dcartstores.com/Pre-order-Wheel-System-20-Full-Carbon-Clincher_p_55.html

I would purchase a set of Williams, but owning a set of American Classic Mag 300s, Soul 2.0s and Fulcrum Racing Light carbon clinchers, I think I'm good in the climbing wheelset department


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

*Nimble Spiders*

I have a front wheel built with an AM Classic Hub and a Nimble Spider and it began to show some stress cracks a little earlier than I would have liked - around 5k miles. My mechanic pointed it out to me and suggested a rebuild, but I decide to just have him build me a new set of carbon tubulars (I also have a new set of Kysrium SLs that came with my new bike, so I didn't need another set of alloy clinchers). 




Zen Cyclery said:


> For the love of God, stay away from the Nimble products. I have never ever ever built on such low quality rims (the Spider in particular). I built up one set that came back with cracks at every single spoke hole. I am surprised it was even rideable at that point. I tried to get Nimble to warranty but no reply yet (still waiting 5 months later). They are a terrible company with a terrible product that isn't even worth looking at.
> Regarding wheels, I would have to stand behind Valleys suggestion. Even though you will be slightly above 1300 g, it will still be a very responsive, snappy wheel.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

valleycyclist said:


> If the Soul wheels have good reviews that you can trust, then that seems like a possible option. You just don't know where the hubs, spokes, and rims really come from since they are all rebranded. Hubs are one area where money can be saved, and if money is a concern (not really with a $1k budget) then Novatec hubs are a reputable made in Taiwan hub that can be considered to significantly lower the wheelset cost. And if aerodynamics is not a concern, which seems to be the case with this wheelset, then Sapim Laser spokes can be used instead of CX-Ray spokes to lower the cost even more.


Actually the hubs were designed by Sean at Soul and so are the rims. I would not doubt the quality of these wheels one bit. Just google Soul wheels and you will see that they are high quality and that Sean stands behind his products.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*A little early?*



SBH1973 said:


> I have a front wheel built with an AM Classic Hub and a Nimble Spider and it began to show some stress cracks a little earlier than I would have liked - around 5k miles.


A front wheel cracking at the rim after 5K miles? My current front wheel has 65K miles with no signs of cracks. Of course I go with "crazy heavy" 1600 gm wheel sets. I know that will slow me down by 10 seconds per hour on a 6% grade. That means I lose 160 feet every hour and I'll probably lose the Tour de France because of it, but I'm willing to pay that extreme price for a fraction more durability. Just saying.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Just to echo the Soul stuff, Sean is a stand up guy. I don't have any of his wheels, but do have a custom Ti frame from him and he was a pleasure to deal with through the entire process. And I wasn't even a paying customer, as my club raffled off the frame as part of our 100 year anniversary, and I was lucky enough to win.


----------



## steve90068 (Jul 29, 2009)

Another recommendation for Soul. My S2.0s are awesome wheels. Sean is great to deal with and I'm already looking to get a set of 3.0s for my other bike


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

We just put a set together for a customer using Stans 340 on Extralite SX/SLX hubs with CxRays and the weight for that set ended up being 1098grams with a price right at $1000.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

woz said:


> We just put a set together for a customer using Stans 340 on Extralite SX/SLX hubs with CxRays and the weight for that set ended up being 1098grams with a price right at $1000.



Wow I just checked out your wheels at 1190g I think the C-4 CA 2.0 USL is going to be my new wheelset :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

strathconaman said:


> The DT swiss calculator indicates a 240 non-radial front (20h) with a 240 rear (24h) + aerolites + Stans Alpha 340's would weigh 1226 before rim tape....and would probably be under $1000.00



Really? I don't know what Stans Alph 340's are, but I've never seen a wheelset w/ DT Swiss 240s hubs that weighed less than 1400g.

[edit: oh, wait...now that I think about it, I've also never seen a wheelset w/ DT Swiss 240s hubs that only had 20/24 spokes. Nevermind...]


----------



## loneclimber (Feb 2, 2011)

roadie75 said:


> You could get your LBS to build this set:
> Rims: Stans ZTR Alpha 340
> Spokes: 24 front Sapim bladed, 28 rear
> Nipples: Alloy
> ...


As far as price, how much are we looking at with this build? Is it possible to build a sub 900 grams wheelset?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

American Classic Sprint 350s. Super everyday wheelset, and affordable.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Dependable?*



jmrachek said:


> I weigh 155-165 depending on the time of year. I am open to factory or handbuilt wheels.


Nearly every wheelset mentioned in this thread is not going to last very long. An intelligent choice IMO would be a used pair of Campagnolo Shamals for well under a $1000. They will also outlast any sub-1300 gram wheelset.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

QQUIKM3 said:


> Nearly every wheelset mentioned in this thread is not going to last very long. An intelligent choice IMO would be a used pair of Campagnolo Shamals for well under a $1000. They will also outlast any sub-1300 gram wheelset.


Or Campagnolo Neutron Ultra might be good choice to go with if you like Campy products. Also for well under $1000 from our friends across the pond. Here's a link to the wheel set if you'd like to have a look-see. 

http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/wheelsdetail/item_neutronultracop_catid_11.jsp

Peace


----------



## loneclimber (Feb 2, 2011)

*Ti spokes = less flex, less truing on 24f, 28r?*



roadie75 said:


> You could get your LBS to build this set:
> Rims: Stans ZTR Alpha 340
> Spokes: 24 front Sapim bladed, 28 rear
> Nipples: Alloy
> ...


Do you think changing the 24f, 28r to Titanium bladed spokes will help with the strength issue?

Thanks


----------



## loneclimber (Feb 2, 2011)

campy are only for bling!!!! sorry....


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

loneclimber said:


> Do you think changing the 24f, 28r to Titanium bladed spokes will help with the strength issue?


Ti spokes are not as stiff or strong as steel ones.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

How does this sound?

KinLin 200s - 390gx2 - $85
DT Revs - (44) c. 212g - $50
Taiwanese sub-280g hubs (any number out there) - $150

c.1275g for under $300, $400 if you have a wheelbuilder build it for you.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

*Reynolds MV32 UL Clinchers*

I got a pair of Reynolds MV's for just over a grand ... deals are out there ... the set I ordered was a 2010 model closeout manufactured in October 2010, so pretty recently ... mounted 'em this weekend .... rode 64 miles today. My o' my ... they are sweet. Snappy. Sturdy. This is my second pair of Reynolds hoops and I'm a believer.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

SBH1973 said:


> How does this sound?
> 
> KinLin 200s - 390gx2 - $85
> DT Revs - (44) c. 212g - $50
> ...


Alex or Stans ~350g rim + more spokes...


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

SBH1973 said:


> How does this sound?
> 
> KinLin 200s - 390gx2 - $85
> DT Revs - (44) c. 212g - $50
> ...


I would definitely be a skeptic about the Taiwanese hubs. If your going to be spending that much on a wheelset, you may as well pitch in another $200 and get a hubset is that is going to be reliable and easy to fix if something goes wrong. I cant imagine the nightmare of trying to track down service for a one off Taiwanese hub.


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I would definitely be a skeptic about the Taiwanese hubs. If your going to be spending that much on a wheelset, you may as well pitch in another $200 and get a hubset is that is going to be reliable and easy to fix if something goes wrong. I cant imagine the nightmare of trying to track down service for a one off Taiwanese hub.


There's a lot of good hubs made in Taiwan....It would be harder to name a regarded brand
NOT made in Taiwan, but I do agree....Purchase that has a domestic dealer.

As for the hubs I'm sourcing, I do of course have a lot of spares.
If I don't have, I know what brands that uses same parts.......

As for bearings?.....6903, 6802, 608....stay with the standards...


----------

